# Lobster Semi Ceviche and MMM Lobster Salad with Avocado



## infinitecookbook (May 15, 2011)

Lobster Ceviche with MMM Lobster Salad

I like to make up my own dishes. This one I call a "semi ceviche" because the lobster was partially steamed first and then marinated in a lemon-lime-yuzu sauce. It's really not ceviche and it's almost a carpaccio if it's sliced thinner but I liked the degree of chunk to the lobster slices. In the middle of the dish is what I call an MMM Lobster Salad which stands for Mustart-Masago-Mayo and happens also to be MMMMMMMMM! Surrounded with creamy avocado this plate was really fantastic and good for a high protein diet as well. Check it out and let me know what you think!

I took a very fresh Florida lobster tail, steamed it and sliced it thin to go around the plate, drizzled my citrus sauce all over it and put it in the fridge for an hour or so. Then I took the rest of the lobster tail and chopped it up and put it in a bowl. I had picked up some of the last Stone Crabs of the season so I had some left over mustard-mayo sauce from that. I like to make creative use of left overs. So I decided to add a little more mayo to it and masago (sushi style orange smelt eggs that I keep in the freezer). I chopped up some green onions and put that in there too and mixed it with the chopped lobster for my MMM Lobster Salad (MMM - mustard-masago-mayo). I took out my ceviche plate and put the lobster salad in the middle. 

Then, because I am an avocado lover I sliced up a perfectly ripe avocado to put nicely around the MMM lobster salad. Put some more green onions on the surrounding lobster slices and it was ready to serve!http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=209535725753878&set=a.127186140655504.12510.127084507332334


----------



## infinitecookbook (May 16, 2011)

Here's a picture of the final result.


----------



## CraigC (May 16, 2011)

Looks good! I'm a little confused though, you said you used the mustard sauce from some late season stoneys, which the season ended at midnight last night, but you also said the Florida/Caribbean lobster was very fresh? That season ended March 31st. Just curious.

Craig


----------



## infinitecookbook (May 16, 2011)

Oops. By very fresh I meant it was made within hours coming back from the market but hadn't thought about when the season ended. I got some Stone Crabs a day before that season ended though. Had left over mustard sauce so this put it to good use.


----------

